# to everyone on the forum



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

As all of you know, there has been alot of drama latley here at the forum. I'm not going to perpetuate it any more. 

Whatever it is, sqaush it. This is a family, not a boxing ring.

We are here to help rabbits and people that own them, not attack peoples character and personalities. 

I have come here for almost a year and this is ridiculous. 

Whatever differences people may have, let them go, or don't post ineach others topics. We are all entitled to our opinions, and Iencourage you to express them.

Also, it is my opinion that Buck and Carolyn have recently come underfire. They?are GREAT people, and have helped us ALL in one way oranother it's not the greatest thing to do to throw it in their faces byinsulting them. This was once a great place to be; let's make it oneagain.



sara


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm ready for some peaceful times also. 





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't sweat it. We're growing and we're experiencing change and growing pains. 

A 34-year old friend of my best friend's died today of cancer. Don'tsweat the small stuff, and this, Dear Friends, is small stuff.

From old to new, Buck and I, Pamnock, Raspberry Swirl, gjsara, dr.pete, and others that kept this forum going when there were 6 memberswill still be here. 

Onwards and Upwards!

We're just getting started on where this forum is going. Trust me. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

*gjsara wrote: *


> ...This was once a great place to be; let's make it one again.
> 
> 
> 
> sara


Still is! And is gonna get better. Did ya read the moderator's pronouncement?

Buck


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

yes i did and it makes me happy!!!

i wuv you guys!!!

sara


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, now! I haven't heard that from a pretty young thing in many a year!

Thank you, Sara, for those sentiments. They are sincerely appreciated.

Buck


----------



##  (Feb 18, 2005)

3 cheers for gjsara 

i think your right 

we are just a bunny site 

varnaxxxxgood on ya lass for having the bottle to say something xxxx


----------



## Rowan (Feb 18, 2005)

Great post Sara .

I was working all yesterday so I don't know if anything extra has beengoing on, but I do know there's been a lot of stress recently whichI've had no desire to take part in. 

I love my rabbits, I love this forum and without the great people on itthis forum wouldn't exist -so I was really glad to readCarolyn's words on the matter and I'm looking forward to the next greatphase :dude:.

Kate


----------



## pamnock (Feb 18, 2005)

AMEN


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

I second that AMEN!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 18, 2005)

_Can I get a witness!_

Amen! Preach it! 

*mm-hmmm*

(yeah so my background is in a black charismatic church, what can I say? )


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Couldn't have said it better G!*
Hey Buck _'Pip Pip Cheerio and all that Stuff' o.k. my grandfather used that one_
*Debbie*


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2005)

Totally with you Sara  - Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow we are like a real family. We fight and make up just like family members do.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 18, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Wowwe are like a real family. We fight and make up just like familymembers do.


LOL! This family is better then one side ofmy family! The oneside lets fights last for quite a while! It's like walking on eggshells with them. I thought the death of my cousin, whom was 8 at thetime, would have helped get the family more on a bonding level. It didfor one holiday and then back to sides again. It's one of thosefamilies that you love each individual but not as a whole family.:?


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 18, 2005)

Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:


> *AnnaS wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow we are like areal family. We fight and make up just like family members do.
> ...



You are right, not all families make up that fast, but usually withpeople that are close to you and you can't be in a fight with them fora long time, the next day after a fight you always find something niceto say to make up.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 18, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Dwarf_Angel04 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *AnnaS wrote: *
> ...


Very true!!


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## mary (Feb 18, 2005)

I only talk about my bunnies and how to help themlive as good and healthy life as I can give them. That is why I camelooking for this site. I am so glad I found it. I have gotten excellentadvice on a subject I knew nothing about when I wrote my firstletter.I was verygratefulfor the help. Iam sure things will come up again when I need help. I hope you willstill be there for me. 

Blue was my first bunny. He still loves on me any time I go to spendtime with him. I have sense gotten a few more. I love them all andbecause of your advise on Blue, I have learned much more about them.

I'm sorry to hear of your friends loss. I am a 1 year cancer surviver.My dear cousin wasn't so lucky. There is nothing more important thenlife. I live my life one day at a time and refuse to waste one preciousminute. Every morning when I wake up I am thankful that I did. 

I check on my bunnies every morning to make sure they are ok and tellthem, "IT'S A WONDERFUL DAY TO BE ALIVE. THANK YOU FOR BEING HERE TOSHARE IT WITH ME." Some will say I'm not right in the noodle, but Idon't care. I know someday I won't wake up and talk to my bunnies. Lifeis for living. 

Thank you for being here when I need help with my precious bunnies.

mary


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2005)

Ummmm....how's that saying go??.....

*hakuna* *matatah*



****bet a lot of people will be humming this for the rest of their day****

:~) JimD


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, like me. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2005)

Could have been worse....like something from the Ramones...

" I wanna be sedated.....":dude:





***whooops...did i do it again?***


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Could have been worse....like something from the Ramones...
> 
> " I wanna be sedated.....":dude:
> 
> ***whooops...did i do it again?***


Or LABOTOMY!!!! :XThanks A lot Jim!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

I was going to say, I _like_ that song by the Ramones. lol


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2005)

How 'bout....

Let's all sing the Bunny FooFoo song!!!!!



:~) Jim

***i promise this is the last o/t post i'll make on this thread****


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> How 'bout....
> 
> Let's all sing the Bunny FooFoo song!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, that's fine, as long as I get a chance to sing "WE ARETHE WORLD" and "IT'S A SMALL WORLD"


----------



## Lissa (Feb 18, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Could have been worse....like something from the Ramones...
> 
> " I wanna be sedated.....":dude:


Ooooh.....you're lucky my husband doesn't come to this board.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

To Clarify Again:

1) I_did not _say that we couldn't post OT's. I asked us to just limit them. 

2) I _did not _tell us that we couldn't postphotos. I just asked folks to both limit the number andconsolidate them into one thread that would be repeatedlyupdated. 

People panicked thinking that we were taking something away.We _never_ did that, except for with the Rabbit Show and we'llbring that back, but not in the same way it was donebefore. 

We're _adding_ to this forum.Danielle wishesto keep it's main focal point on rabbits. It's her business,and I'm happy to enjoy whatever she'll allow usto.I never had anyone in mind with regards to theabove suggestions. If you took it personally, thenthat was not my intention. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*gjsara wrote: *


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As all of you know, there has been alot of drama latley here at the forum. I'm not going to perpetuate it any more.
> 
> ...


After reading Carolyn's post I had to come back and see what the first post actually said. 

I have kept fairly quiet on the issues which have taken place in thepast couple of days. Sometimes it's better for me to have abit of time to think before I speak. 

While I did see it was not the intention to stop the posting of thingsbut to condense it (which doesn't help bandwith usage), I also saw someremarks that were very concerning. Thinking back to somethings that happened to me last week, I realized exactly why they tookplace. 

First, we need to remember that there are many different types ofpeople of all races, ages, and mentality when we are speaking tosomeone. I would not talk to a child the same way I would anadult. Sometimes I like talking to children more because theydon't "assume" things. They take things as they are presentedto them. They are more willing to show their feelings aswell. 

Anyhow, I just wanted to remind everyone of the differences each of ushave, and the validity of everyone's opinion when things are opinionbased, and the possibility that anyone could inform you of somethingnew. I've learned the biggest lesson of my life from a 3 yearold child.

In closing I would also ask that if you have issue with me, please donot "assume" you have all the information or that you know what I amthinking or feeling or even what I know. If you have issuewith me over something you have "heard" regarding me, come to me andask me. If you have issue with me and need to tell mesomething, please do so without talking behind my back, without beingcurt with me because I may not have any idea what the situation isabout or that there even is a situation.

I come here to enjoy thediscussionwith other rabbitowned people because we are not ascommonas otherpet owners. I come here to seek helpwith my bunnywho I love very much. I come here to share the love and joyof being abunny person (we all know we areluckypeople!). And finally I come here to try tohelpothers who may be a few steps behind me in bunnyparenting.If you don't like what I have to say,there is a little "x" that can make me go away.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Every since I found out what was going on behindthe scenes on yesterday I've been trying to keep quiet publicly as thisdissension has hurt me deeply, but I have to say something now.

Friends, please stop this. We are a "family" here andfamilies have misunderstandings and disagreements. A goodpart of the confusion here has come from misunderstanding andmiscommunication. Instead of going on the _defense_let's use some _offensive_ maneuvering and try to bridge themisunderstandings and to restore peace and goodwill among each other. 

Also, please don't continue to bring this issue to the board atlarge. It's embarrassing to me at least to have our"family's" dirty linen spread out before the world. If any ofyou _think _that another member has an issue with you please takeit privately to that member by either PM or email and do so in a matterthat is representative of graciousness, wisdom, and an effort tosincerely make peace.

Carolyn has now clearly defined what it was that she actuallysaid. There's no more room for misunderstanding. Ialso firmly believe that she hasn't been talking behind _anyone's_back! The minor changes that she has requested that wemake should not at all change the "flavor" or tone of theboard. Danielle is in the process of adding even bigger andbetter things to the site, so we can only go forward.

I've noted that some healing has already begun on other threads, i.e.the To Carolyn, Buck, and Pam, et al thread and also on the To BuckJones thread. Let's continue this trend. 

Please, I'm begging you all ... enough is enough. Thebehavior, words, and sentiments that have been displayed on this sitein public and behind the scenes for the last few days is not befittingof "bunny people" and certainly doesn't show an appreciation toDanielle for all that she has done for us. 

Thank you all for reading. I hope that you will take just a moment to digest what I've said and act accordingly ...

With a heavy heart,

BunnyMommy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, I _was_ talking about singing ............ :?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree BunnyMommy. We've hashed this thing over every which way. Time to move on.


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a feeling that my comment about "this is my last O/T post on this thread...." might have been taken the wrong way.

I'm trying very hard to stick to the topics, and I have always beenresponsible for a lot of O/T bits here and there. I have set a standardfor myself to try to limit my O/T posts to no more than 3 per topic. 

My comment was not meant to do anything other that let others know thatI was aware of the fact that weneed to limit the O/T. I'msorry if it was taken in any other context.

So let's move on...ok?

:~) Jim


----------



## Lissa (Feb 18, 2005)

How about a group hug?


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

I agree with BM, I think this forum has brought a lot of joy to peoples lives.

I've only been a bunny owner for just over a year now, and you all havetaken the time and patience to answer all of my questions, no matterhow dumb they may have seemed.

And I know I've still a lot to learn about rabbits. It's a never ending journey of knowledge.

I think we've all had our moments before where we've said things wedidn't mean, no one's perfect, we all get into our moodswings at onepoint or another. I'm sure not one person here can say that it hasn'thappened, or won't happen to them at one point or another in their life.

We are a family here, and like families, sometimes we argue, but we forgive and move on, because thats what families do.

I hope that everyone can put whatever is going on in here behind them.

Thats my 2 cents.



Michelle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

I love my bunny!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

I love my bunnies too!

And that is what this forum about!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

JimD, none of these postsare directed towards you at all. 

Yes, please indeed let's move on. 


EDITED TO ADD: JimD, Carolyn's clarification post was at myrequest for just general knowledge. It's just happenstancethat it appeared on this thread.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome back to the board, MBLM ... .

I hope that you too will mend some fences while you're here. :dude:


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks BM! Nice to see you again.

I have A LOT of fences to mend, I know that. And I know its going totake quite some time to be trusted again, but I am hoping that everyoneI've hurt will find it in their heart to forgive me.

I am seriously, mentally unstable, and that day, just everything was going wrong and I took it out on the wrong people.

And I send out a heartfelt apology to those who were affected by my wrong choice of action.

I'm not very good with words at all so I don't really know what to say, all I know how to say really is I'm sorry. I truly am.

It's time for everyone to stop bickering, and time to get back to the rabbits, which is why we all came here in the first place.



-Michelle


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> ...Hey Buck _'Pip Pip Cheerio and all that Stuff' o.k. mygrandfather used that one_


Implying that I am old enough to be your grandfather, I suppose!

Well, I am _by jimminy _you young whippersnapper, you! So there!

Don't imagine there is anyone else older here, any way. LOL

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Wonderful sentiments, Michelle!...


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> EDITED TO ADD: JimD, Carolyn's clarification postwas at my request for just general knowledge. It's justhappenstance that it appeared on this thread.




True. 

I put it in here because it was the most upbeat post to everyone we have had to date recently.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> After reading Carolyn's post I had to come back and see what the first post actually said...


It's over Bo bunny...let it go. The air smells cleaner andfresher already.

JimD...I don't think anyone here ever had an issue with you, O/T orotherwise. I count ourselves lucky to have your imput.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> Thanks BM! Nice to see you again.
> 
> I have A LOT of fences to mend, I know that...., but I am hoping thateveryone I've hurt will find it in their heart to forgive me....
> 
> ...


For someone who claims to be not very good with words, those words strike me as rather eloquent.

Welcome back home! We've missed ya!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > After reading Carolyn's post I had to come back and see what the first post actually said...
> ...




I second that on both counts, Buck.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

> > Buck Jones wrote:
> 
> 
> For someone who claims to be not very good with words, those words strike me as rather eloquent.
> ...




Thank you, Buck. I've missed you guys too.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 18, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote:*


> I have A LOT of fences to mend, I know that. And I know itsgoing to take quite some time to be trusted again, but I am hoping thateveryone I've hurt will find it in their heart to forgive me.
> 
> .....that day, just everything was going wrong and I took it out on the wrong people.
> 
> ...




When you know better, you dobetter.Thank you for the apology Michelle.

There is no strength where there is no trouble. 

The forum will get stronger and we will all become closer again.



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > After reading Carolyn's post I had to come back and see what the first post actually said...
> ...


LOOK I didn't revisit it. I was joking around when suddenlythat was thrown up in the midst.IF you read my post, I didn'teven remember what the original topic was.

I'm a little ticked to find out I was being "shunned" by certain people for NO REASON. 

I'll have my say. I'm sure a lot of people would like their actions "dropped".


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Bo B, please notice again that we stated thatCarolyn's post was not directed towards anyone in particular.I asked her to post a clarification of what she said. It wasjust happenstance that it appeared where it did. 

Please, again (and I'm asking this with all sincerity), let's take thisoff board. We were doing well for a minute here.Please don't fan the flames again. 

If I can be of any assistance in helping to mend fences, PM me and I'llbe happy to do so. I think that sensitivities and tempers arejust high right now and until those are cooled misunderstandings willcontinue to occur.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

That was stated AFTER I posted. 

AGAIN, people need to stop ASSUMING they know what is goingon. I replied because I saw a post by Carolyn right aftermine ..... 

I do not appreciate being Chastised for merely stating what I think onthis subject when I was off talking to someone else....... MY GOD! I am41 years old!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Bo, that's exactly the post that I was talkingabout. I certainly don't know EXACTLY what's going on withyou, but I know that right now you are not helping the situation. 

I'm in no way chastising you. I'm asking you, actuallyimploring,for the good of the general board that you pleasetake this off board.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> I'm in no way chastising you.


I didn't say you were.

I didn't see me accusing anyone of anything.......


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

I know I am new here, and what brought me to thisforum was the mast information available to me bya group ofgreat people. I am not going to start judging this person orthat and if I feel I have a question that arises, I think appropriatlya private PM would be more than efficiant, as sometimesevennewbies feel left out. I question somehostility and really do not understand any of it, and really dont wontto at this time, because I wish to remain here and gain new friendshipsand learn new experiences, as well share them.

Life is too short to dabble in personal conflicts and minualtits or tats should I say, and yes children are aboard and really donot understand this muck that is happening. I believethisthread should end on a happy note once all membersgettheir feelings out and then let it be. 

I emphasize with everyone's feelings, and hostilityseems sostrong right now but see aspeaking out period which isworking. My understandingis that Danielle *is*running a business through this site and would hate to see thisforumtaken downdue to her losing anypotentialbusiness.Everyone hereis so unique in their own way, and so helping andunderstanding. I have voiced my opinion and will not again,as I also have invested 3 months of my time in dedication to this siteand hope to spend many more, you'r all great and have enjoyed my firstthree months here so far.

Debbie


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...Hey Buck_'Pip Pip Cheerio and all that Stuff' o.k. my grandfather used thatone_
> ...


HEHE...thought that would grab your attention, and yes wippersnapper I was and am..lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote: *


> Life is too short to dabble in personal conflicts and minualtits or tats should I say, and yes children are aboard and really donot understand this muck that is happening. I believethisthread should end on a happy note once all membersgettheir feelings out and then let it be.
> 
> I emphasize with everyone's feelings, and hostilityseems sostrong right now but see aspeaking out period which isworking. My understandingis that Danielle *is*running a business through this site and would hate to see thisforumtaken downdue to her losing anypotentialbusiness.Everyone hereis so unique in their own way, and so helping and understanding.
> Debbie


Fo Shizzle.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't worry, BlueEyes, we're going to get this all workedout. There are some really positive things happening behindthe scenes even as we speak. 

We have really wonderful people here on this board. We'rejust going through some growing pains right now, but we're going tocome out stronger on the other end. 

You'll see! ... :dude:


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> Don't worry, BlueEyes, we're going to get this all workedout. There are some really positive things happening behindthe scenes even as we speak.
> 
> We have really wonderful people here on this board. We'rejust going through some growing pains right now, but we're going tocome out stronger on the other end.
> 
> You'll see! ... :dude:


BunnyMommy I understandand am positive in a shorttime it will be worked out, thats what makes success, is working thingsout, I really appreciate you all in your own unique waysand lookforward to the new and improved Rabbit Forum:dude:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> We're just going through some growing pains right now,


I saidthat very thing to someone just yesterday! or maybe the day before.....:?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *BunnyMommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We're just going through some growing pains right now,
> ...


See, Bo B, you're even smarter than you know!!!...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Speaking of growing pains....anyone used to watch that show back in the day? 

(sorry, couldn't help myself here)


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL! There's always got to be a comedian in the bunch!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

Gee now I feel oldwas my younger sisters hey day....Partridge Family, sorry off topic here, another comedian, sorry:?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

What about Little House? I actually watched a re-run of that the other night. heheheh


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> What about Little House? I actually watched a re-run of thatthe other night. heheheh


Steph you are bad.........had thebiggest crush on Michael Landon, wavy black hair......uhhhh..o.k. Iwill stop:?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> Gee now I feel oldwas my younger sisters heyday....Partridge Family, sorry off topic here, another comedian,sorry:?


Well, BlueEyes, then I'm old too because I remember watching ALL of these shows! LOL!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Me too!!!

We were watching it and I go "He was so hot! Whata manly man!" 

Ok, at least it's not just me.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Gee now Ifeel oldwas my younger sisters hey day....Partridge Family, sorry offtopic here, another comedian, sorry:?
> ...


Hey it was onlyyesterday, old who said old


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> Gee now I feel oldwas my younger sisters heyday....Partridge Family, sorry off topic here, another comedian,sorry:?


I was sure i would one day marry David Cassidy and barehis children. :shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> *BunnyMommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *blueyes65 wrote: *
> ...




...LOL!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

That's nothing, I wanted to marry Michael Jackson. 

Now that's a scary thought!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Gee now Ifeel oldwas my younger sisters hey day....Partridge Family, sorry offtopic here, another comedian, sorry:?
> ...


BoBunny you took the words out of my mouth! plastered all over mybedrooom, huhum yesterday.......Communication is happening yeppie!


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> That's nothing, I wanted to marry Michael Jackson.
> 
> Now that's a scary thought!


Steph, we have to talk to you about this one hehe...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *blueyes65 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Gee now Ifeel oldwas my younger sisters hey day....Partridge Family, sorry offtopic here, another comedian, sorry:?
> ...


Oh, oh, OH!!!...

...

Can't type!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> That's nothing, I wanted to marry Michael Jackson.
> 
> Now that's a scary thought!






...BOL!

In your defense, way back then he was a TOTALLY different Michael Jackson. We ALL wanted to marry him then! ... :?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Exactly! Back when he had a nose and all of that. 

I also had a major crush on David Hasselhoff from Knight Rider too. Big time. Not to mention I wanted Kit.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *Stephanie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That'snothing, I wanted to marry Michael Jackson.
> ...


I understand, Michael is very talented and still like his music to this day, he was a hottie back then


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

Steph hon...... Michael.... he .... 

Me too But that was the Michael of yesteryear..... 

I think we all just showed our ages bigtime!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

BlueEyes, he was a hottie back then ... I truly don't know _what_ he is now! * another rolling of the eyes *


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> BlueEyes, he was a hottie back then ... I truly don't know_what_ he is now! * another rolling of the eyes *


A creepycrawly


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, oh, OH!!!...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH

He does make me shudder if I look too closely at that thingofa nose on his face. UGH! How could anyone do that tothemself???


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

His ex DebbieRowe just had some major damagecontrol done, (sorry this is totally off topic but felt this is a goodtime to get some good feelings going)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Exactly! Back when he had a nose and all of that.
> 
> I also had a major crush on David Hasselhoff from Knight Rider too. Big time. Not to mention I wanted Kit.


I met David Hasselhoff several years ago. I was involved with a publicity thing he did here.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Stephanie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Exactly!Back when he had a nose and all of that.
> ...


hubba hubba, you diva


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

The only old show I'm into is Dukes of Hazzard, Iwatch it everyday, twice! I have 2 General Lee tshirts, a model of him,a Bo Duke action figure and the 1st Season on DVD!



Bo Duke is a hottie!!! 



(Even today he's good looking, he plays Clark's dad on Smallville  )


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am happy to see this thread is getting somegood things happening, gotta go, enjoyed this time and so HAPPY! pippip cheerio and all that stuff


----------



## Em (Feb 18, 2005)

i have been away from the forum for a while so idont know what has been going on but its good to see its all beenworked out peace love and happiness to all!

Em xxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2005)

Ya know....it's pretty good to take a thread fromtension and stress and change it to a young black man to a middle agedwhite...... person? 

 We're good.... lol.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Ya know....it's pretty good to take a thread from tensionand stress and change it to a young black man to a middle agedwhite...... person?
> 
> We're good.... lol.


You just said a million words in one sentence!nite nite eveyone, this was good.


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

well i had hoped this would help i worked all day aand came home to be surprised! 5 pages lol wow

its started off good and in the middle when down hill.

LET IT GO!!!!!!! stop perpetuating the drama people please.

this is supposed to be a happy place we are all intitled to ouropinions so dont jump on people about there conduct because in someoneelses eyes yours may not be the greatest either please 

i love you guys

lets make this work k

sara


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

*gjsara wrote:*


> well i had hoped this would help i worked all dayaand came home to be surprised! 5 pages lol wow
> 
> its started off good and in the middle when down hill.
> 
> ...





Hi, Sara ...  If you would, please try not to address thisagain on the open board. There are many positive things goingon behind the scenes and things are slowly but surely workingout. We don't want to light the fire again. 

Thanks. 


-- BunnyMommy :dude:


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Besides, we were all in deep discussion about old heartthrobs such a Michael Jackson. 

Now that's something you didn't think you'd see in one sentance did ya?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

[email protected] Stephanie! ...


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 18, 2005)

Whaaaaaat?


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

johnny depp is THE HOTTIE!! LOL

sara


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 18, 2005)

For some reason, I still like Nick Carter... haha I'm such a loser.


----------



## JimD (Feb 18, 2005)

You gals are a hoot!!!

I'll be over at the forum of ChoppedLiver.com if ya want me for anything (JK)



~Jim


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

jim we love ya!!! lol great sence of humor!

sara


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

GJSara, I LOVE that new avatar!

It's simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Feb 18, 2005)

okay, i apologize if i offend anyone...

i have no idea what any of you are talking about. what is growingpains? what is....those other shows and people you guys are talkingabout? im so confused!

and by "offend anyone", i of course mean "make anyone feel really really old"


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL! These are television shows that used to come on in the '70s and '80s.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Feb 18, 2005)

that explains a lot....i wasnt alive until 1989


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup, you missed it all! ...


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 18, 2005)

Same as me dreamgal lol i wasnt alive till thejanuary of 89 lol. My mum talks bout the show called growing painssometimes but i lkinda turn off lol!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 19, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Ummmm....how's that saying go??.....
> 
> *hakuna* *matatah*
> 
> ...




JimD, you are a bad bad person! :X:X:X

I haven't had that song stuck in my head for AGES! WHY did I have to read that? Please...noooo....arrrrgh....:shock:

I'm leaving now to try and replace that one with something less....er...._sticky. _

_Rose_


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 19, 2005)

After reading this i was listenin to the radio on my mobile fone and hakuna matata came on on kids fm lol. CREEPY!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

JimD is a HOOT! ...


----------



## Meganc731 (Feb 19, 2005)

*dreamgal042 wrote: *


> and by "offend anyone", i of course mean "make anyone feel really really old"




You little stinker pot!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 19, 2005)

As long as we aredisclosing secrets...I was soooo in love with Grizzly Adams!:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> *dreamgal042 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > and by "offend anyone", i of course mean "make anyone feel really really old"
> ...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> As long as we are disclosingsecrets...I was soooo in love with Grizzly Adams! :shock:
> 
> Raspberry


Oh, I loved Grizzly Adams too! ...


----------



## m.e. (Feb 19, 2005)

Let me first make the disclaimer that this little crush was *years* ago...

But as my friend so elequently put it, "Macgyver: greatestmanever to walk the earth second only to Jesus Christ."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 19, 2005)

We have to besoul mates!

There's just too many things we have incommon for it to becoincidence! I mean come on,Grizzly Adams? Who'd a thunk it??? 





Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, Oh,OH!!!!

I LOVEMAC! 

I've just recentlystartedwatching him again in the mornings while I drink my coffee! What a wayto get my daystarted!



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMom (Feb 19, 2005)

Oooooh! I got to meet my teen idol - Davy Jones!!Of course it was many years after "The Monkees" was on TV - he was in ashow I saw at the Village Gate in NYC. We ran into him in the parkinggarage hours after the show. He was so HOT! And so nice! Wow! And heshook my hand!!

While we're on the topic of dating ourselves, here's a fun question to ask your friends:

What was the first historic event you can remember in your lifetime?

Almost everyone I work with said the Challenger exploding.

Mine was the Apollo moon landing. :shock: My brother and I were outsideplaying and our Grandma had us come in and watch it on a black andwhite TV with a tiny oval screen in a giant cabinet.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL! To show my youth... I remember when Full House, Family Matters etc.were aired and filmed LOL!

Whats happened with our televison? When I have kids, I'd keep them awayfrom 90% of the shows on tv now! Full House is by my favoriteshow ever! I still watch it every day on DirectTV. It has so manymorals that it just brings out the best. Just the whole fact of 3 guysraising such well mannered daughters. The fact of a seeing a 'normal'life from a famous TV star. I'm so tickled that they have Full House'sfirst season on DVD! LOL! I wanna to get it... then I gotta stop andthink if DVD's will still be around when I have kids and they are oldenough to watch Full House LOL!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

Does anybody remember the Mickey Mouse Club orRomper Room? Can you believe I was actually on Romper Roomtwice? I also loved Mr. Rogers. 

"Now it's time to say goodbye ...

To all our company ...

M-I-C-K-E-Y ... M-O-U-S-E!!! "


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm a CSI-aholic


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 19, 2005)

I used to love Full House! Also, Cosby Show, I'msurprised no one mentioned that oldie but goodie. Dave and I recentlystarted watching Cheers ruruns too. Now that was a funny show.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> As long as we are disclosingsecrets...I was soooo in love with Grizzly Adams! :shock:
> 
> Raspberry


Ok, I thought that was odd but then I remembered who was my ultimateheartthrob for a time....... Roddy McDowell.... ya know, Cornelius inthe original PLANET OF THE APES movies..... :?I wasweird..... YES WAS! :X


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Fergi (Feb 19, 2005)

I heard somewhere that Mr. Rogers was a GreenBeret and that he always wore long sleeve shirts to cover up all thetattoos he had, apparently he was excellent at his job. Then he becamea pastor and did the Mr. Rogers show.

Anyone know if this is true? It was told to me by Tony's dad. I also loved the Mr. Rogers show.

Oh and how I loved the movie Labyrinth with my childhood heart throb David Bowie!!


Fergi's mom


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2005)

the Mr. Rogers stories are false

http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mrrogers.asp

luckily, the more sinister rumors about him are also false.


----------



## Fergi (Feb 19, 2005)

Gosh ElfMommy, from now on I will be checking onthat site whenever I hear something fishy. At least he told the truthabout him being a pastor!

Fergi's mom


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if it was already mentioned, but a few of my favs growing up...

Little House on the Prairie, Different Strokes --- I LOVED that one!,and Punky Brewster, then there was always room for 21 Jump Street....*drool*, *pant*! That Johnny Depp! eek!huhmmm.Ohhh, and who could forget ChristianSlater! Not to mention I was 8 when Dirty Dancing wasreleased introducing me to Patrick Swayze - I sooo wanted to be his"Baby"! _"Nobody puts Baby in the corner"._

I was there too drooling over Michael Jackson, then it was Prince, New Kids on the Block, then Color Me Badd.

Even though I'm all grown up now... who can't resist drooling over the'new' chin wipers like Tim McGraw, Kenny Chesney, Still LOVE JohnnyDepp!, and even though he's over rated... Brad Pitt... I could spareplenty of time for him 

Okay, now that I'm embarrassed about mentioning New Kids on the Block and Color Me Badd :shock:.... back to seclusion .

~Sunshine


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 19, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Does anybody remember the Mickey Mouse Club or RomperRoom? Can you believe I was actually on Romper Roomtwice? I also loved Mr. Rogers.
> 
> "Now it's time to say goodbye ...
> 
> ...


I remember Romper Room! Miss Fran, right?She looked into a magic mirror and saw special children or somethingalong those lines.....Gee BunnyMommy, if you got to be on Romper Room_twice,_ somebody was already seeing something special in you longbefore we were! 

Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 19, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> the Mr. Rogers stories are false
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mrrogers.asp
> 
> luckily, the more sinister rumors about him are also false.


Terrific site! I've used it for a longtime. I go there every time I get a email warning about some thing orthe other. 90% of them are false. 

Mr. Rogers is great! Sebastian's Little Girl has hours of hisshowstaped and used to much prefer watching them to anyDisney movie! 

She loves Full House now! My older daughter (17 years old) loves Savedby the Bell and Golden Girls! She used to watch GoldenGirlswith her Grandma, who has gone over the Rainbow Bridge,and she still enjoys watching it now! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, Oh, I've just caught up with this post and ICAN'T BELIEVE that so many of us have the same tastes,especially as we live in different countries. My faves were Littlehouse on the Prairie - Melissa Gilbert certainly turned into a goodlooking woman from being a gawky kid. The Partridge family - DavidCassidy was hot then, and still is. The A Team (we could do with themtoday. I think Johnny Depp is Yum diddly umscious and so does my mumand she is 80! I was also into Adam and tha Ants and the New Romantics,and used to go around dressed in frilly shirts, knickerbockers, lacegloves and wierd make up. Sigh.... those were the days!- Jan

ps Csi and Cold Case are two of my present favourites!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 19, 2005)

Doogie Howser, M.D., anyone???


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2005)

I love CSI 

I love Johnny Depp, and used to watch 21 Jump Street all the time!

Of course I am a bit older than some of you... a lot older than others.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm hooked on ALL of the CSI's!

I also love all of the Law &amp; Orders ...


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 19, 2005)

I only like the original CSI...

There's something about Grissom that I just like hahaha, he's so much older than me, but hes cool!

And Warrick, also cool....but Nick...MMMMM!


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I love Johnny Depp, and used to watch 21 Jump Street all the time!
> 
> Of course I am a bit older than some of you... a lot older than others.


Just so you know, the complete first season of 21 Jump Streetis available on dvd. I like that show also(For Holly Robinson).


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 19, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> I only like the original CSI...
> 
> There's something about Grissom that I just like hahaha, he's so much older than me, but hes cool!
> 
> And Warrick, also cool....but Nick...MMMMM!


I LOVE Grissom! He's just so, so, so .... I just love him! ...


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow BM! You have 3000 posts!!! YAY!



And yes...Grissom = MMM lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> I'm hooked on ALL of the CSI's!
> 
> I also love all of the Law &amp; Orders ...


Law &amp; Order (insert doink doink here for all USA watchers LOL)

I love those ... especially SVU!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 19, 2005)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote:*


> Even though I'm all grown up now... who can't resistdrooling over the 'new' chin wipers like Tim McGraw, Kenny Chesney,Still LOVE Johnny Depp!, and even though he's over rated... BradPitt... I could spare plenty of time for him
> 
> ~Sunshine


Ohh.. my country men LOL! Tim and Kenny are hot till theytake their cowboyhats off LOL! Then they are a bit bald!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 19, 2005)

The only showlistedI like and watch is Full House onabcfamilyonly because I ddin't exist back then .


----------



## dreamgal042 (Feb 19, 2005)

full house is awesome, and i love law andorder...but not the new ones. i looooooooove the ones with lenny. andthe SVU ones, i love that guy who ponders everything and thinks aloudto himself, whats his name? the main guy. apparently, he used to be acomedian in the 70s/80s...*shrug*


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 19, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Doogie Howser, M.D., anyone???


Also watched that show religiously m.e.! .... LOL the original ER...lol.


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 19, 2005)

I watched The Twilight Zoneonce it was good , but some of the episodes were hard to understand.It was on black and white so does anyone remember it?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, man.... black and white...._REALLY_?!?!?! :?I remember getting our first colortv! Everything was really "green" then.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the originalCSI best but I will watch any of them in a pinch, I love the Law andOrder:SVU best, but will watch the others, and I really like Without ATrace! Oh and Grissom, Yeah Baby! But Warrick and Nick float my boattoo! 

Have any of you seen 7 days on Spike TV?I'd never seen it until this last week and I watched iteveryday after McGyver. I'm hooked!

Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2005)

:shock:You stay away from my Grissom! lol

I love Without a Trace also! The guy who plays Jack Malone isa cousin of some friends... alas, they rarely seehim.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 20, 2005)

how about the old TV's. People like big now adaysin a different way, but then they took up quite a bit of space, and hadtheir own legs to stand on, complete with "rabbit ears"... OK so my mumstill has rabbit ears, cable is not availble in her area...

Ontop of the TV were photos all lines up, because you had to use the space some how. and man the thing was heavey. 

There was 1 TV in the whole house in most cases... and it was alsoabnormal for children in school to have divorced parrents..This i know wel as my mother was divorced, and I think Iwas maybe the only kid living with that at that time in myschool, or at least we were very far and few between. 

But man those shows take me back, I also used to watch the misfits ofscience for the brief time it aired. Cortney cox in her younger days. 

I I got so many ideas from watching Mac, I think thats where I get somegood impervising ideas from when trying to ix some my own mechinaltroubles

silver spoons, different strokes, A team, cosby show, i lovedrimington steel, Scarecrow and Mrs king, and heart to heart.... Used tohave a thing for Bruce Boxlightner... Ok enough out of me


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2005)

He was in Babylon 5, right? If it's the same guy....HOTTIE!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 20, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> He was in Babylon 5, right? If it's the same guy....HOTTIE!


yes, and he is married tomiss lil houseof the prarie's Melissa gilbert


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 20, 2005)

I know, I saw a Biography on her the other night.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 20, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> I know, I saw a Biography on her the other night.


I remember thinking years ago when i heard, lucky girl LOL

Oh and LUCKY him, she is a beautiful lady


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh, oh, OH!...

...TheScarecrow and Mrs. King ... I used to LOVE that!!!! ...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 20, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Oh, oh, OH!...
> 
> ...TheScarecrow and Mrs. King ... I used to LOVE that!!!! ...


one of the channels was doing the reruns of it, butI only caught it once, i gotta figure out who was playing it, if theystill even are. i'd like to watch that again


----------



## Em (Feb 20, 2005)

CSI is very very cool i love it also love law and order and SVU is soooooooo addictive i cant get enough of Ice-T hehe

Em x


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 20, 2005)

CSI IS THE BEST!!!! 

Mmmmm Grissom!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2005)

The doc that delivered my children has those blue eyes and looks very similar to this photo of "grissom"


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 21, 2005)

He's dreamy...ooh la la!


----------



## gjsara (Feb 21, 2005)

i will say this only one time lol I LOVE THIS MAN!!!!!






the one in the middle (billie joe armstrong.)

very very very hot.


----------



## Em (Feb 21, 2005)

i have to agree billie joe is sooooo fine i want him!!!!!! hehe


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I love Johnny Depp


Johnny Depp is the hottest man alive.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love Johnny Depp
> ...


I just have to say Johnny Depp is my imortal dreammachineDenzel Washington is next. Sorry I had to share thisone last post on O/T


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 21, 2005)

uhummmm....Commander Tom! hows that one!:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 21, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BoB Bunny wrote: *
> ...


I think this entire thread went off topic and I really don't thinkanyone cares at this point.... probably would encourage it! 

To the men, I apologize for our drooling here.


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 21, 2005)

I haven't posted anything here, because I haven'tbeen here very long, so I thought I would just keep quiet and read, butnow I would like to say that I'm very sorry if I have caused anyconflict. I enjoy being here and would like to stay, but if Ihave caused problems, please tell me and I will go. I feelthat there will always be conflict between groups of people and it mustjust be dealt with in an adult manner. While we all haveopinions and different things we have learned from our rabbits thatwork and don't work, but the one thing we all have in common are ourrabbits and that is what this forum is about. I would love tocontinue to be here and learn and offer advice from my ownexperience. 

Thanks for everything!

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

I've gotten a lot of giggles out of this post. 

I'm so proud and thankful to you all. This is a great thread. You'veall kept it fun, interesting, and to one post. Thank you for yourattitude of "Bygones". It's been fun to be able to come to this post,"get away from it all".

Bo, I'm not tired of it. I realize it gets too long for some folks, butif you keep up with it, it's great to see where it goes. I've gottaadmit though, I don't see what some of you girls are thinking in whoyou pick for "Hott" men. *giggles*

As to t.v. shows, my favorite's always been _I Love Lucy_.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you remember watching,

Captain Kangaroo (and Mr. Bunny)
The Honeymooners
Get Smart
The Carol Burnett Show
The Red Skeleton Show
The Lawrence Welk Show
The Andy Griffith Show
Green Acres
Petticoat Junction
Adam 12
Bewitched
Emergency
The Dating Game
The Mary Tyler Moore Show
The Bob Newhart Show
The Flip Wilson Show
Rod Sterrling's, The Twilight Zone
Creature Feature
Cartoons other than Bugs Bunny: Gigantor, Speed Racer, Wacky Racers.
Laugh In
Hogan's Heros
The 4:30 Movies
General Hospital: "Blackie" (from Full House), and "Jeff" (McGuyver)
The Johnny Carson Show
Candid Camera
The Dean Martin Roasts
This is Your Life
The Dinah Shore Show
The Mike Douglas Show
Truth or Consequences
The Bowrey Boys
Abbott and Costello Sunday Matinees


-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Here's some other favorites, if anyone remembers:
> 
> Get Smart
> The Carol Burnett Show
> ...


I love General Hospital...I didn't watch back then though 

GH can make me so mad thoughLOL


----------



## gjsara (Feb 22, 2005)

forgive me lord for i have sinned!







why do i love you oh yes this is why lol
















now comon boys you know you love this man to. he is just tooo pretty

sara


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 22, 2005)

Carolyn, I remember almost all of thoseshows. I have to say, I still love I LOVE LUCY and myabsolute all time favorite show would have to be CarolBurnett. Thinking of Tim Conway and his characters..... Istill get a giggle! 

How about Medical Center? Chad Everett ? Phew, I had a crush on him!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny Depp...that's what's for breakfast! YUMMY!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh my, I have always loved Mr. Depp. **drools** Even back on 21 Jump Street. 

And in the spirit of this thread, I watched Full House and GrowingPains last night while my hubby was cooking dinner. I'm in my littlesick nest on the couch and all I hear from the kitchen is "That isn'twhat I think it is, is it?!" from Dave. lol


----------



## Jems (Feb 22, 2005)

ok I just found this post and am not really sureall of what has been going on here lately and by the sounds of things Iam glad I don't. I am glad to see that things are gettingbetter. 

I do have to say-Hello ladies!!! am I the only one that thought TomCruise and John Stamos was/is all that? and what aboutGilligans Island? 

Jen S


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 22, 2005)

Back in the days, Tom Cruise was rather tasty. Oh did I say was? Hes looking rather good now.

----------------------------------------------

Sara my sister loves Billie Joe.

-----------------------------------------------

MBLM - Youre not alone I used to have a thing for Nick Carter back inthe Backstreet Boysdays



-----------------------------------------------

Most of those programs I don't think where shown over here as some ofthem aren't remotely familiar. Although I used to love Bewitched and ILove Lucy.

------------------------------------------------

I don't normally like Jonny Depp, but he is looking fine in this pic :shock:






At the moment I have a thing for Jude Law. hmmmmm...(goes off all dreamy eyed)

Vickie


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 22, 2005)

y'all are gonna kill me....I think Johnny Depp is ugly....*hides*



He was funny in Pirates Of The Carribean though!! Captain Jack Sparrow!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 22, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*






I couldn't agree more, Lissa! He's to drool over!


----------



## Fergi (Feb 22, 2005)

mmmmm, yummy!

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 22, 2005)

*MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *


> y'all are gonna kill me....I think Johnny Depp is ugly....*hides*




Me too! 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2005)

.....this thread is like the Energizer Bunnie...

"9 pages later and it just keeps posting!!" 

:shock:


----------



## Em (Feb 22, 2005)

i think it might have something to do with mr depp! he is fine we just cant get enough! (more pics please!!!)

Em x


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 22, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *MyBunnyLovesMe wrote: *
> 
> 
> > y'allare gonna kill me....I think Johnny Depp is ugly....*hides*
> ...




Yeah!! You rock Raz!!!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny Depp is gorgeous. Whoever thinks otherwise is blind. 

For all you Johnny Depp fans, let these pictures freak youout. These are pictures of a man named Mike Patton.He is a famous musician in several bands including Tomahawk, Mr.Bungle, Fantomas, Faith No More, Lovageand many, manyothers. He looks so much like Johnny Depp it's scarey.


----------



## BunnyMom (Feb 22, 2005)

I miss Faith No More! They were an awesome band!

And I think Johnny Depp is hot! Although Keanu is my fave. (anybody have any good Keanu pics to post ?)

And maybe it's cuz I spent 4 hours last night watching Gone with the Wind, but Clark Gable is timelessly hot!


P.S. My favorite shows are The Shield, Rescue Me and The Family Guy.I've also gotten into Project Runway because I work in fashion and it'sfilmed at the school I went to!


----------



## gjsara (Feb 22, 2005)

FAMILY GUY YES YES YES!!!! i love that show lol its fantastic i cant wait till new episodes!

sara


----------



## bunnysgalore (Feb 22, 2005)

Keanu gorgeous but am I the only one who thinks Matt Damon is the cutest.


----------



## Fergi (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot about Keanue, how I am not sure. I love him!! He is so good looking!

Fergi's mom

p.s. I think Matt Damon is a hottie too!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 22, 2005)

*bunnysgalore wrote:*


> Keanu gorgeous but am I the only one who thinks Matt Damonis the cutest.


I think Matt Damon is a cutie!! My favorite is Paul Walker though...:shock:


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Lissa (Feb 22, 2005)

*bunnysgalore wrote:*


> Keanu gorgeous but am I the only one who thinks Matt Damonis the cutest.


Eww to both. ick ick ick


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2005)

10 pages now?....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 22, 2005)

*bunnysgalore wrote:*


> Keanu gorgeous but am I the only one who thinks Matt Damonis the cutest.


ooooo I just watched Bourne Identity for thefirst time and Bourne Supremacy this weekend! *hubba, hubba*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 22, 2005)

That JimD is something else too don't ya think girls?


----------



## BunnyMom (Feb 22, 2005)

Any man who loves bunnies is hot in my book!


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, I'll stump some of you, I am sure...

Hullabaloo

The Amateur Hour

Combat

Mr Peepers w/ Wally Cox and Marvin Kaplan

Junior Frolics with Uncle Fred

Howdy Doody Show

Ed Wynn Show

Kookla, Fran, and Ollie

Welcome Back, Kotter

Captain Video

Ernie Kovacs Show

Arthur Godfrey Show

Walter Winchell

Paul Winchell and Jerry Mahoney

Nat King Cole Show

Amos 'n Andy

Mr &amp; Mrs North 

Topper

Our Miss Brooks

Roy Rodgers Show

Gene Autry Show

Paladin

Cannon

Celest Holmes Show

Archie

Gail Storm Show

Dave Garroway Show

Steve Allen Show

Jack Parr Show

Dragnet

Gumby and Pokey

Elvira Show

Zacherly Show...kid show in which he collapsed the set down around him because he was falling down drunk.

Chuck McCann Show...one of the funniest tv personalities ever, whocould do an equally good impersonation of Laurel and Hardy, bothappearance and voice,right before your eyes. Madean incredibly funny clown movie that was never marketed. Famouscomedians would visit him as *the* grand old man of tv humor

Nightly News with John Cameron Swayze...["Timex takes a lickin', keeps on tickin!"

"Up All Night" with lucious Wanda...wish I could remember her last name to see wher she is and what she is doing now

Joan Rivers Show

Peggy Lee Show

Pinky Lee Show

Death Valley Days...w/Ronald Regan

Alias Smith and Jones

Barney(?) and Cecil...the sea sick sea serpent

Lone Ranger

Red Ryder with child star, Robert Blake

Spike Jones Show

East Side, West Side with George C. Scott at al

The Early Show, Late Show, and the Late, Late Show...all with The Syncopated Clock music opening them up.

Rawhide w/ a young actor named Clint Eastwood, who went to Italy to do a few westerns after the Show's star died in an accident

Patty Page Show

Name That Tune

Les Paul and Mary Ford Show

Your Show of Shows. starring Sid Caesar, Imogene Cocca

Sky King

Sgt Preston and his dog, Yukon King.

Flicka

Mr. Ed, the talking horse

Jonathan Winters Show, anothe remarkable, unheralded comedian,so fantastically funny

The Millionaire...which was the reason I learned to play chess for theshow started out with an unseen millionaire playing chess with hisatttorney discussing whom they would "gift" his next million dollarson. The show depicted the after effects of such a gift.

Racket Squad

Mike Hammer, w/ a young Darrin McGavern who went on to be the Dad in the classic movie, _Christmas Story._

Peyton Place

Route 66

Soupy Sales Show, kid show which aroused a furor when he told kids tosteal money from their folks' wallets and purses and send it tohim...and they did!

The Gong Show...the first American Idol Show!

I've Got a Secret

Peter Gunn, Private Eye w/cool jazz by Henry Mancini throughout theshow. First use of "real musical scores"during a TV detective show

Love That Bob! w/Bob Cummings and Rosemary DeCamp

Kate Smith Show

The Rifleman w/ Chuck Connors, former gridiron hero

Maverick 

Jackie Gleason Show w/Art Carney and Audrey Meadows

What's My Line?

Superman

MIghty Mouse before it was suggested he was gay, or something

Wild Bill Hickcock 

The Playboy Show, After Hours, I think it was called

The Jean Sheppard Show, an hilarious radio talk show host andraconteur, whose talent did not transfer over to TV verywell. He wrote the _Christmas Story_ classic movie,which was nothing more than a compilation of his radio stories,appearsin the scene with Ralphie and Santa Claus and was the"adult" voice over in the film. He played phenominal jokes on hislisteners and once "had" me trying to find out an answer to a questionhe put out over the radio waves for about eight to ten years.When I finally did find out the answer, the joke was on me, but I had agood laugh, nevertheless, remembering him.

To name but a few,

Buck


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 22, 2005)

Buck,

I haven't heard of a lot of those shows, but I do remember seeing reruns of Gumby and Pokey


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Johnny Depp is gorgeous. Whoever thinks otherwise is blind.


It's all a matter of tastes LOL!

Now me on the other head.. I'm for the country singers LOL! 

Chris Cagle





He's an older man but still... look at those eyes...Trace Adkins





Tim McGraw *drool* I know a guy who looks like this except a few extra pounds. 






And my all time favorite gets more the one pic LOL!

Kenny Chesney *double drool*















If ya take the hats off... it changes these guys looks greatly! So they better keep them hats on LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 23, 2005)

I do remember some of those shows, Buck. 

Uncle Soupy...good Lord! That was quite a story, wasn't it? Wonder what Soupy's up to these days.

Name that Tune was one of my favorite shows. The Gong Showwas too much! "Gene Gene, the Dancing Machine" I'msure you remember Match Game too.

Davey and Golithe, Gumby and Pokey, The Lone Ranger, Superman, Flicka,Mr. Ed, Mighty Mouse, Roy Rogers Show, Cannon - aka Cannonball*laughs*, Bonanza, The Wild Wild West, What's My Line?, Welcome BackKotter, Dragnet, all were tuned into in our house.

We also watched The Dinah Shore Show.Of course, I still love The Little Rascals.






-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry Dwarf Angel, but all country singers are ugly.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Sorry Dwarf Angel, but all country singers are ugly.


Thats okay  Everyone is entitled to their own like in men LOL! If weall liked the same kind of men then just maybe everyone in this worldwould look and act the same.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 23, 2005)

Ah Buck, I remember my Dad watching Mr. Ed, thetalking horse. People think I'm mad when I mention it now, they don'tknow what I'm talking about. As to the rest I'm pretty stumped.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 23, 2005)

I actually like Richard Gere. He is far to oldfor me, but he has got alot going for him. I also think Mel Gibson isnice looking. I like Older, handsome men.

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 23, 2005)

Lissa, I was in love with Mike Patton in highschool! I had pictures of that guy EVERYWHERE. LOLOLOL They were myfavorite group in high school (along with Jane's and Primus amongothers). 

He's still a hottie. Phew.


----------



## Meganc731 (Feb 23, 2005)

*gjsara wrote: *


> forgive me lord for i have sinned!




I'm jumping in late here, but apparently there's a pirate museum in KeyWest, and they have a guy that works there that with full make up, he'sthe spitting image of Jack Sparrow. My husband was there for a businesstrip and saw him. The guy saw the movie with his son, and his son toldhim that he looked like Jack Sparrow, so he apparently lost aton of weight to become the character. 

Megan


----------



## Lissa (Feb 23, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> Lissa, I was in love with Mike Patton in high school! I hadpictures of that guy EVERYWHERE. LOLOLOL They were my favorite group inhigh school (along with Jane's and Primus among others).
> 
> He's still a hottie. Phew.


My husband is completely infatuated with Mike Patton. He hasall of his albums. I think the man has talent, but he's justnot my style at all. Very sexy though.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 23, 2005)

Then there's Bo...mmmm.....BO!!! lol (okay, so no one really know who's he is, but... oh well! )


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 23, 2005)

Yep, Bo is the most handsome! *giggles*

BTW, John Schneider played Bo Duke.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 23, 2005)

And, for those in our younger crowd, you might know John Schneider as Clark's dad on Smallville!!! 

Look at the age difference from Bo to Jonathan Kent


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yep, Bo is the most handsome! *giggles*
> 
> BTW, John Schneider played Bo Duke.


I just knew you were gonna do that


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yep, Bo isthe most handsome! *giggles*
> ...


Well, I had to!!!!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 26, 2005)

*gjsara wrote: *


> forgive me lord for i have sinned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those _EYES_!!! That_FACE_!!! HubbaHubba!


----------

